# Is uber still deactivating for low ratings?



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

i think they stopped


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> i think they stopped


No responses. So I guess they are not doing it anymore


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> No responses. So I guess they are not doing it anymore


They need drivers. That's why all the TV commercials are to get your side gig on. They made it harder for pax to rate us. Changed the ratings from last 500 to 100. All the best incentives are to get new drivers. Word is getting out and new fish are tougher to catch. I predict that fines instead of deactivation are next. They won't be able to call it a fine though, drivers will have to pay to watch a video.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I requested a ride for a family member and the responding driver had a 4.33 rating .... I had thought that below 4.6 would get u deactivated.... but maybe Uber is desperate for drivers.


----------



## khalildz (Jan 11, 2017)

Jagent said:


> They need drivers. That's why all the TV commercials are to get your side gig on. They made it harder for pax to rate us. Changed the ratings from last 500 to 100. All the best incentives are to get new drivers. Word is getting out and new fish are tougher to catch. I predict that fines instead of deactivation are next. They won't be able to call it a fine though, drivers will have to pay to watch a video.


Who's told it's change from last 500 to 100 ?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

khalildz said:


> Who's told it's change from last 500 to 100 ?


Many drivers have received notices saying so. They are testing it out in 4 markets


----------



## Amidat35 (Oct 31, 2016)

We don't have to be clowns, if the car is clean outside inside, the driver is well dressed and clean and educated, and the ride is smooth, It must be 5*. Anyway, I am looking for another business than driving.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

problem is any lunatic can rate, and according to Harvard professor Martha Stout 25% of the American population are sociopaths to some degree so 25% of the our pax will be off in the head from a little to severe. IMO Uber star rating is totally unreliable.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes unreliable. It could even be a fabrication, phony. We'd never know.


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

considering a news article I recently read that Uber has social scientist working on ways to influence driver behavior via the app and the condition of corporate ethics in the world today anything is feasible.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"... it improves the control you have over your rating,...as it should be much easier to influence your rating..."

Can not live in the land of "should be". More double speak.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> i think they stopped


I don't no I'm in Columbus Ohio and I just got a text


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Charles Johnson said:


> I don't no I'm in Columbus Ohio and I just got a text


Text saying what?


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

Something about my rateing are staying the same and my account is a risk


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Charles Johnson said:


> Something about my rateing are staying the same and my account is a risk


Can you please post it so we can see it?


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

They ask why my rateing is staying the same


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> i think they stopped


----------



## Charles Johnson (Jan 24, 2017)

Hope so


----------



## bandit13 (Mar 31, 2017)

It is pretty rare in Canada.

Smaller population.

Lots of cities that have barred & banned UBER in Canada. Drivers are still picking up rides even though it is Illegal.

I only see 5 Star riders when they first get their account after that Crash & Burn. They have No Idea about the Driver point of view working for UBER.

Very few female drivers in Toronto, especially late at night.

Canadian riders don't care about the UBER media or politics. They just want cheaper rides than cabs.

20 yr olds females complain about both Creepy Cab & Uber drivers, but do little to make a change. They whine......


----------

